# Ha!



## pgsmith (Oct 29, 2014)

One Sunday morning, the Pastor noticed little Marvin standing in the foyer of the church staring up at a large plaque. It was covered with names and small American flags mounted on either side of it. The six-year old had been staring at the plaque for some time, so the pastor walked up, stood beside the little boy, and said quietly, 'Good morning Marvin.'
'Good morning Pastor,' he replied, still focused on the plaque. 'Pastor, what is this?'
The pastor said, 'Well son, i...t's a memorial to all the young men and women who died in the service.'
Soberly, they just stood together, staring at the large plaque. Finally, little Marvin's voice, barely audible and trembling with fear asked,
'Which service, the 9:00 or the 11:00?


----------



## Takai (Oct 29, 2014)

Probably the early morning service.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 29, 2014)

Great one!!!


----------

